# "Farewell" Symphony



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

so what is this i listened that all the players walked out during the end of this symphony?? with the last two blowing out their candles???


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

What I remember:

Haydn (ever so respectful for his musicians) wanted to make a point to Prince Esterházy. The musicians on the court who had stayed at castle Esterházy for a long time were in need of a leave to be with their families so Haydn wrote this piece to make this point to the Prince. After this the musicians were granted a leave.

correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

A good summary, Razumovskymas .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. This was before musicians' unions.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks!! what a cool story! so haydn was a jokester like WAMozart?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Razumovskymas said:


> What I remember:
> 
> Haydn (ever so respectful for his musicians) wanted to make a point to Prince Esterházy. The musicians on the court who had stayed at castle Esterházy for a long time were in need of a leave to be with their families so Haydn wrote this piece to make this point to the Prince. After this the musicians were granted a leave.
> 
> correct me if I'm wrong.


Completely correct.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

It's an easy story to remember.

Anybody who read Haydn's biography probably knows it.

The whole setting also is a bit surreal. Eszterhaza was a remote castle that the prince build in swampy land. Actually not very healthy conditions to live in and a really crazy idea to build a castle there.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

ldiat said:


> thanks!! what a cool story! so haydn was a jokester like WAMozart?


Indeed he was. Once, while studying, he cut off the ponytail of a fellow singer and was expelled.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If one decides to leave TC, simply post a You Tube of this symphony in Area 51 and most of us will get the picture.


----------

